# Game #11: Phoenix Suns (6-4) @ Miami Heat (6-4) - 11/17



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Wednesday, 7PMEST/5PMMT/4PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: ESPN*
*Previous Game: W 100-94 @ Denver Nuggets *












* Miami Heat (6-4)

Starters: 





































PG Carlos Arroyo | SG Dwyane Wade | SF LeBron James | PF Chris Bosh | C Zydrunas Ilgauskas
* 
















*Phoenix Suns (6-4) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Hedo Turkoglu | C Channing Frye * 




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*​


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Same record as the Heat.. didnt see that one coming.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

17-12, Heat 5:38 left. 

Bosh has been killing us.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol Joel Anthony missing an easy lay in and gets called for Off foul because of an elbow.


21-19, Heat 2:44 left.


Nash is aggressive as he's been all yr. Avging 19.5 this season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

27-24, Heat at the end of 1.

James started going off. 8 straight pts for them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We're missing too many open shots.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

35-29, Heat 8:35 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

40-34, Heat 6:11 left.

All right, let's get the starters back in there.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Now, we're getting dominated. 

59-40, Heat almost halftime.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

One word sums up the game: Massacre.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, the Suns just didn't have it offensively and there was no way they were going to stop James/Wade/Bosh. The Suns are just too perfect of a matchup for the Heat


----------

